# Dune: Die Bösewichte aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos geben sich die Ehre



## AndreLinken (30. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Die Bösewichte aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos geben sich die Ehre* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Die Bösewichte aus dem Sci-Fi-Epos geben sich die Ehre*


----------



## MichaelG (30. August 2021)

Ich weiß nicht. An Dune hat sich bisher schon mehr als 1 TV-Produktion verhoben. Ob die neue das dieses mal schafft ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. An Dune hat sich bisher schon mehr als 1 TV-Produktion verhoben. Ob die neue das dieses mal schafft ?


... der Trailer sieht doch ganz interessant aus und, auch wenn ich nicht alle Filme von Villeneuve  gut finde, z.B. den zweiten Blade Runner, so würde ich ihm so ein monumentales Werk durchaus zutrauen!


----------



## McDrake (30. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. An Dune hat sich bisher schon mehr als 1 TV-Produktion verhoben. Ob die neue das dieses mal schafft ?


Hätte man damals das Budget und die Technik eines GoT gehabt, wäre die Miniserie in meinen Augen eine sehr gute Umsetzung der Bücher gewesen.

Aber hier geht's ja um den Kinofilm. Und die Trailer fand ich sehr stimmig.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. August 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. An Dune hat sich bisher schon mehr als 1 TV-Produktion verhoben. Ob die neue das dieses mal schafft ?


Nuja, Beizeiten (24 September bei Apple TV) kommt sogar mit Foundation ein Versuch die "Foundation Triologie" umzusetzen.
Man darf auch da sehr gespannt sein ob es als Serie gelingt. 

Bezüglich Dune denke ich das es deutlich einfacher zu realisieren wäre mit der aktuellen Technik, aber natürlich muß ein gewisser Budgetgrad auch erreicht sein.


----------



## Frullo (30. August 2021)

Habe vor kurzem wieder mal das Buch gelesen.

Ich werde mir zwar den Film auf jeden Fall im Kino anschauen, bin aber inzwischen etwas skeptisch: Prinzipiell habe ich nichts gegen einen gelungenen Genderswitch, wie man es beispielsweise mit der Figur "Starbuck" bei BSG gemacht hat: Kara Thrace war für mich definitiv eine Bereicherung.
Aber das man hier Liet Kynes switchen musste... ich weiss nicht, es passt irgendwie nicht in die etablierte Fremen-Kultur. Zwar fand ich im Buch nirgends eine explizite Erwähnung, dass bei den Fremen nicht auch eine Frau ein Sietch führen könnte (oder gleich die ganze Gesellschaft), aber ein Beispiel dazu habe ich keines gefunden. Zudem hat Frank Herbert meines Erachtens den Frauen in der Dune-Reihe durchwegs ausgeprägte, starke Rollen zugeschrieben, sei es nun Chani, die ehrwürdige Mutter oder die Bene Gesserit ganz allgemein.
Aber ich will hier jetzt nichts vorweg nehmen. Mal sehen ob dieser Switch tatsächlich bereichernd wirken kann.


----------

